# Scared of dog snatchers..



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

We live in Brooklyn neighborhood, once it was infamous for gang fights and gun shots. Two blocks away there is Myrtle avenue, aka Murder avenue lol.
It is recently gentrified, filled with art students, but still there are rumors of dog fighting rings' exsistence.

More than few occasions, groups of guys(who didn't look like small dog people) asked me from their car "yo, lady, how much did you pay for that dog?" 

I always answer either "I'm just taking care of friend's dog", "she was a gift"
I can't just ignore them cause they are very consistant.

Today was kind of emergency, I had to leave house for half an hour.
I was alone and thirsty, so I left Elly and her sister in the stroller and attached very long leash. And carried the leash in to a coffee shop :HistericalSmiley:
Fortunately, I ran into other dog owner I already know and we took care of each others dog in turns :chili:

My hubby keep telling me they ask how much was Elly, cause she's so cute lol.
But I've read a police report that a dog was snatched while walking with the owner, by cutting the leash with knife and then driving away!!

Don't you think it's a little suspicious that they ask how much without even saying hello? Or am I just paranoid?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I know how you feel 
Dog fighting is huge here right now and small dogs are being stolen a lot 

I don't think you're being paranoid. It's best to be careful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think you're paranoid at all. Maybe they are asking so that they can steal and sell the dogs they see. You just never know. Try to walk Elly is a very populated area and maybe carry some perfume atomizer with you to spray in their face if anyone came up to you since pepper spray and mace or illegal. Maybe say, "Nothing because she was a rescue or I got her at the shelter" just in case they're thinking they'll make money off her. 

I would never even for one second leave my dog outside a shop. I know that a few years ago around my area of Manhattan people were coming up to small dogs, bent down to pet them, cut the leash and kidnapped them.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I've been asked that question a few times myself. Or "Hey, is that a purebred dog"?? I always say "Who, her? No, she's mixed". *


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

This is one of my biggest fears it worries me silly i even worry some nasty people will realise where we live and when we are out break in and steal Maizy!!

Dog fighting is such a problem also our dogs arent cheap so i imagine people think they could make a quick buck! I no longer like walking Maizy on my own now which is sad and i would never leave her tied outside a shop no way! 

Just be careful sadly there are some not very nice people out there!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Orla said:


> I know how you feel
> Dog fighting is huge here right now and small dogs are being stolen a lot
> 
> I don't think you're being paranoid. It's best to be careful.


Even in Ireland! It's a scrary world...
I really don't understand why they need bait dogs :angry: 
It's sad being held for ransom is a better scenario :crying:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I don't think you're paranoid at all. Maybe they are asking so that they can steal and sell the dogs they see. You just never know. Try to walk Elly is a very populated area and maybe carry some perfume atomizer with you to spray in their face if anyone came up to you since pepper spray and mace or illegal. Maybe say, "Nothing because she was a rescue or I got her at the shelter" just in case they're thinking they'll make money off her.
> 
> I would never even for one second leave my dog outside a shop. I know that a few years ago around my area of Manhattan people were coming up to small dogs, bent down to pet them, cut the leash and kidnapped them.


Oh my gosh! :w00t: Does that make you nervous anytime a stranger stops and wants to pet Tyler? I also would never leave any of my dogs outside a shop even attached to a long leash. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I've been asked that question a few times myself. Or "Hey, is that a purebred dog"?? I always say "Who, her? No, she's mixed". *


Great idea!!


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I don't think you're paranoid at all. Maybe they are asking so that they can steal and sell the dogs they see. You just never know. Try to walk Elly is a very populated area and maybe carry some perfume atomizer with you to spray in their face if anyone came up to you since pepper spray and mace or illegal. Maybe say, "Nothing because she was a rescue or I got her at the shelter" just in case they're thinking they'll make money off her.
> 
> I would never even for one second leave my dog outside a shop. I know that a few years ago around my area of Manhattan people were coming up to small dogs, bent down to pet them, cut the leash and kidnapped them.


I also heard about dog treats with sedative...:angry:
It was my first time, and my heart was just racing! Never gonna do this again, never!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Oh my gosh! :w00t: Does that make you nervous anytime a stranger stops and wants to pet Tyler? I also would never leave any of my dogs outside a shop even attached to a long leash. It's not worth the risk.


Deb - I am very leery and careful. Unless I know someone, I often won't let them go down to touch him or I usually give the person a real good look over. Another tip for people who live in cities where there are those who might want to snatch your dog - when I walk him I NEVER go on my cell phone while walking. All you need is a minute of distraction for someone to grab your dog. No call is worth that.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

All good points, and advise. Thanks, I'll warn my husband and friends with dogs!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's really so sad that the world has come to this.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, I agree they asked because they were thinking of stealing and selling. I've started telling people when they reach to pet Leila, "she bites". She really doesn't bite from someone wanting to pet her, but she does sometimes play nibble at times. They don't have to know that though, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

When shady people ask me how much I paid for Gustave I say something like, "Nothing. He's a mix of who knows what, came from a rescue with behavior problems". I try and make him as less attractive as possible. It's a lie, but I don't mind strangers believing that. 

Once he chipped in and barked at a particularly shady guy, totally giving my story some credibility. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

When Zach was six months old we went to Manhattan for a long weekend. I was walking in Central Park with him and my girl friend. A group of teenagers that to me looked like thugs -sorry but they did, sounded us and started doing what you just described. I immediately picked Zach up in my arms and kept walking and being polite. In seconds, cops sounded us. They had been watching them stake us out and came to our rescue. God did I feel lucky. I thanked the cops over and over. God that was scary.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, these stories are pretty frightening and real. I totally live in a suburb bubble! I walk my dogs in my neighborhood and we don't really encounter strangers or even any dogs roaming off-leash. We are traveling to NY for my sister's wedding (actually, to Brooklyn!) and we are bringing the pups so this is a very good reminder. Emma, we may have to meet up when we're over there!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

You can never be too careful with your fluff. You hear horror stories all the time. My parents had a store on Myrtle Avenue (in Glendale) many years ago and it used to be a nice neighborhood. I've heard from people living in the area that it has really gone down hill.

The really sad part is that the bad people make it hard for those of us who love dogs. Whenever we see a maltese when we're out, my husband and I will go up to the owner and start a conversation (we always ask permission before we pet their dog). I'm always leary when someone comes up to us, so I'm sure others feel the same way about us going up to them.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

OP, push your poochie in a stroller or walk with mace. I have heard of the street Myrtle, but I'm in a different part of Brooklyn. Still doesn't matter what type of area, even if you think its safe still keep your eyes open and be vigilant. I was by my grandmothers in Park Slope area an someone stole my bike seat and lights. :angry:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, some of the things you ladies have mentioned are scary. 

When I am out with my dogs, I get approached all the time by many people. Some people are polite and ask if it's ok to pet them. Then they are people who just comes and pets them without even asking. Luckily, Mimi and Milo are very well socialized with big and small dogs, adult humans, kids and even toddlers so I don't have to worry about them biting anyone or getting aggressive. However, I have to make sure that I protect them from strangers that can hurt them...like kids being rough with them...particularly toddlers.

Just this weekend at a Dog summerfest event, a lady asked me if she can hold one of my dogs. In general, I let people pet my dogs but not carry them...just in case they drop them by accident or run off with them. I told the lady that she can pet them but not carry them. She asked why she can't carry them. I told her that they may wiggle and whoever is carrying them can drop them. In response to my comment she said in a sarcastic way that she has never had a dog wiggle on her and she has never dropped them. I was a bit taken off guard that she said that and before I got a chance to reply to her, her friend said that that same lady who wanted to carry my dogs were overly protective with her first baby. He friend said that she became less overly protective as she had more kids. She said it was understandable why I am being overly protective. Although I don't completely agree with that lady's friend, I didn't say anything and just moved away from them. I was thinking I rather be overly protective than not be protective of my furbabies.

Now with you ladies mentioning how some people come to pet them and cut off the leash and run. I am gonna have to rethink what interactions are goin to be allowed with my dogs and strangers. Hmmmm....


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Wow, these stories are pretty frightening and real. I totally live in a suburb bubble! I walk my dogs in my neighborhood and we don't really encounter strangers or even any dogs roaming off-leash. We are traveling to NY for my sister's wedding (actually, to Brooklyn!) and we are bringing the pups so this is a very good reminder. Emma, we may have to meet up when we're over there!


Omg! I get to see Obi and Owen in person? Please contact me via FB if u have free time! (I'm friends with Obi, my name on FB is Yeonjung Emma Seibert) 

Fyi. It's never a good idea to walk on the Brooklyn bridge with pups  I went there recently after living in Brooklyn for 2 years lol, but it's not safe because of all the bikes.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Wow, some of the things you ladies have mentioned are scary.
> 
> When I am out with my dogs, I get approached all the time by many people. Some people are cordial and ask if it's ok to pet them and then they are people who just comes and pets them withou even asking. Luckily, Mimi and Milo are very well socialized with big and small dogs, adult humans, kids and even toddlers so I don't have to worry about them bitin anyone or getting aggressive. However, I have to make sure that I protect them from strangers that can hurt them like kids being rough with them, particularly toddlers.
> 
> ...


Leather leash is one of the suggested solutions  

My problem with strangers is, their hands! We take subway with Elly at least once a week for traing class or playdates. And people just pet her without asking, and she licks all those dirty subway-germ infested hands...:smilie_tischkante: 
I really should train her to be better at staying in enclosed bag.
She cries until we open her bag a little and poke her head out!


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> OP, push your poochie in a stroller or walk with mace. I have heard of the street Myrtle, but I'm in a different part of Brooklyn. Still doesn't matter what type of area, even if you think its safe still keep your eyes open and be vigilant. I was by my grandmothers in Park Slope area an someone stole my bike seat and lights. :angry:


I'm on the border of Clinton hill and bedford-stuyvesant. Right next to Pratt.
We're hoping to move to Park Slope one day!! 
You're right, I wouldn't worry any less if we're in ritzy area like slope  cause nice neighborhood = expensive dogs to those dog snatchers!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

OP, in Brooklyn it is big problem. People stealing dogs from backyards. Some are going for sale, some are for bad reason as we have too many pitbulls . Our local rescues over load with pitbulls which were raised to fight. This is my nightmare since winter. I told my children never let to touch our dogs or to talk to strangers.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Emma! You're definitely not paranoid. I'm very careful when out walking too. Some of it is the same fear of people up to no good, but there's also a danger in people who aren't paying attention and could step on our little ones. I've been super nervous of that with Rem since his heel isn't super tight yet. Last week a bicyclist almost ran him over, he was beside me - maybe a foot to my side - and we were on the sidewalk! The jerk rode up behind him and stopped inches away. Scared me to death! People do not pay attention and they do not care.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Alvar's Mom said:


> Hi Emma! You're definitely not paranoid. I'm very careful when out walking too. Some of it is the same fear of people up to no good, but there's also a danger in people who aren't paying attention and could step on our little ones. I've been super nervous of that with Rem since his heel isn't super tight yet. Last week a bicyclist almost ran him over, he was beside me - maybe a foot to my side - and we were on the sidewalk! The jerk rode up behind him and stopped inches away. Scared me to death! People do not pay attention and they do not care.


We are all furious at that inconsiderate jerk here! Hope little Rem wasn't traumatized.... We don't walk Elly on the side walk, as you know she's very jumpy and not at all good at heeling. So many things to work on with this little lady!! Anyway, Elly, Mimi, David, Mimi's mom, and I are hoping Rem's ok, and praying this never happens to him again!! 
We love you, Rem:wub:


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

This is a good post... Although a little disturbing that the world has come to this, it's really good that people are made aware. I say this because never in my wildest dreams would I think this happens but apparently it does and it just makes me feel more protective of my little one. 

I generally don't let people pet my dog but now i guess all the more I shouldn't. Although I will admit one time there was this really cute little boy at Petco with his dad, waiting for their pup to get groomed who I let pet Simba. Simba was a good sport and let him... The boy was so excited and asked me politely if he could hug Simba and I held the pup so he can do so. He was really happy that I let him touch my dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

chicklet and simba said:


> This is a good post... Although a little disturbing that the world has come to this, it's really good that people are made aware. I say this because never in my wildest dreams would I think this happens but apparently it does and it just makes me feel more protective of my little one.
> 
> I generally don't let people pet my dog but now i guess all the more I shouldn't. Although I will admit one time there was this really cute little boy at Petco with his dad, waiting for their pup to get groomed who I let pet Simba. Simba was a good sport and let him... The boy was so excited and asked me politely if he could hug Simba and I held the pup so he can do so. He was really happy that I let him touch my dog.
> 
> ...


I agree, I found this thread disturbing as well  but helpful nonetheless, because as paranoid as I usually am about my dogs, I guess I never really thought to be worried about someone stealing them! :w00t: Of course, I am super careful about never leaving them alone unattended, etc but I do let strangers pet them ALL THE TIME. My two are shameless and can't get enough attention from other people, so I always let people love on them when we're out (of course I make sure they're being gentle and I usually don't let anyone HOLD either dog). I'm just about to move in to the city so I will have to be extra careful now :w00t:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Emmayui said:


> We are all furious at that inconsiderate jerk here! Hope little Rem wasn't traumatized.... We don't walk Elly on the side walk, as you know she's very jumpy and not at all good at heeling. So many things to work on with this little lady!! Anyway, Elly, Mimi, David, Mimi's mom, and I are hoping Rem's ok, and praying this never happens to him again!!
> We love you, Rem:wub:


Rem wasn't phased at all :w00t: the little guy bounces back fast :thumbsup: thanks so much for asking! Rem sends nose licks to you all!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> When shady people ask me how much I paid for Gustave I say something like, "Nothing. He's a mix of who knows what, came from a rescue with behavior problems". I try and make him as less attractive as possible. It's a lie, but I don't mind strangers believing that.
> 
> Once he chipped in and barked at a particularly shady guy, totally giving my story some credibility.
> 
> ...


Haha, this is a good way of handling shady people! Oh, and in Zooey's case it would all be true LOL


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

This thread is really informative but also so scary . I haven't had any situations like that with Cici, of shady people approaching us and asking questions, maybe because she doesn't even let people get near us, she will bark at them (although lately she's selective with who she barks at and she will let some really nice strangers go near us), but just a few months ago I heard of a local story that really made me fearful for Cici's safety in this area. I live in a very quiet and very small town, we don't get a lot of "action" here. But just a few months ago I heard from a friend asking for help to find his friend's dog that was stolen from his own backyard. It wasn't even a small dog either, it was a large breed, white and hairless but not sure the breed name, but it was rare. Now, thy person and his dog live in a city 15 minutes away from me. It turns out that after asking around, clues led them to my town, and after a lot of driving around, they found his dog near a man's ranch, and some people have said rumors that that man steals "fancy" dogs to breed them in his ranch. There's no proof though, and then the dog's owner confronted him, the man denied ever seeing that dog, but how else would a dog travel so far??!? And where the dog was found there are no nearby houses just that mans ranch. He is actually also the neighbor of the owner of the dog, so he probably had his eye on that dog for a while and was waiting for the right moment to take him. 

I think that's so scary, and so sad. I don't know where that ranch is, I've driven around town to see if I may spot it, but I have no idea where it is. I feel so bad for other dogs he might have in that ranch, if the rumors are true. And it scares me just knowing that ranch is nearby and the same thing could happen to Cici. I'm just paranoid though, because I know I keep her and our other dogs super safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for an eye opener. I would never have worried about someone wanting to harm or steal my girls. I've worried about my own safety before when someone approached us, but not theirs. I dont leave them alone or unattended, following the same precautions as i would with my skin kid. Wow...I will be more watchful.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not at all there is a hugh amount of dog napping going on these days, I don't like walking Sammy on my own without my partner with me and I would never leave him tied up anywhere, nothing to do with the fact he would go mental if I left him  He gets alot of attention from people when we are out, if I have him with me and i'm on my own I carry him with me inside shops even though it is frowned upon here, and if he's home himself I make sure the door and also the security door are lboth ocked. Better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sorry to pick up this topic again but it is Brooklyn back. I am so nervous now , about 3 weeks ago I was walking babies at 8 am , it was traffic light and one guy stopped the car and asked if I am selling my dogs, I ignored him and continue my way. After 1 week I start to see him more often, but last week i saw him almost every morning, beside that he saw us right from the building door, continue driving , then turn his car back and was driving around block few times. I usually walk my babies at 6:30 am but when kids out of school I let myself to sleep 1 hour more, so I feel it is better to keep walking them at 6:30, more safe. When I came home and told to my hubby the story he told me to take my phone with me and record that stranger, his car, and car plates. My neighbor , who has poodle, was afraid of that guy and now she doesn't want to walk her girl alone. Just a warning for people: Afroamerican(good looking, not like bandit), dark green jeep. If I will see him again(I am back to 6:30 am) I will share his template number


----------

